# [Guide][Windows 10 Mobile] How to reinstall the Glance screen app



## djtonka (Mar 24, 2016)

Is the Glance screen not compatible with Windows 10 Mobile? Not any more  

 No Interop required
Simply enable developer mode
Sideload the XAP a do not open it
Open Store on GS app and click Update
When error will occur , unistall the XAP form the app list
Keep pressing the Arrow and go back to the Store 
Click the Refresh button
All done





Source


----------



## MORPEHUS (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello, can you do same thing with Glance Backround
https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/store/apps/glance-background/9wzdncrfhw46#


----------



## djtonka (Mar 29, 2016)

It is still possible to get it from the Store


----------



## GOgzs (Mar 29, 2016)

Interesting approach, and it really works (the part of installing it). But once I open it, the drop downs are empty, the toggle buttons are all switched off, and if I touch anything, the app crashes.

Lumia 640 DS (Polish Country Variant) with the latest Win10 Insider Fast Ring.


----------



## qzem (Mar 29, 2016)

Which version of W10M has the problem with glance screen?


----------



## MORPEHUS (Mar 29, 2016)

djtonka said:


> It is still possible to get it from the Store

Click to collapse



Strange, i can"t.



It says This app is not more available.
Official .164 on lumia 640ds


----------



## dxdy (Mar 31, 2016)

Glance Background app is useless in W10M and thats why is removed.... not such loss... if your device support pictures on glance screen you can add it via glance settings.. no need for any app..


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 3, 2016)

I only needed to open the Store and go to the list of apps and here I clicked on the arrow to download the app


----------



## Raux (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry it might be a late question, but I have tried your XAP on L1020 running latest Redstone build 14393, but can't deploy xap, gives me the error: WMAppManifest is invalid. Might you know how to fix it?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 22, 2016)

read the last 2-3 pages of this topic: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...indows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375/

some guys (including me) tested different things the last days and got it working on redstone without issues


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 22, 2016)

Starting to read from here should suffice.

. o O ( "We" should write a tutorial ... )
. o O ( ... und ein deutsches Subforum aufmachen  )


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 30, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Starting to read from here should suffice.
> 
> . o O ( "We" should write a tutorial ... )
> . o O ( ... und ein deutsches Subforum aufmachen  )

Click to collapse



bin dafür 

my glance still not working after copying files, setting up registry and reinstall of glance.appx on my Lumia [email protected]


----------



## fahadahmed12 (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I use glance screen on my Lumia 525?? I installed it but it's not opening...


----------



## MrCego (Sep 1, 2016)

Lumia 535 support Glance out-of-box?


----------



## davzarco (Sep 2, 2016)

Tried with Lumia 925  with W10 AU, but still Glance crashes


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 2, 2016)

Copying missing files and using latest Interop Tools to enable the Registry entries automatically works on my wife's Lumia 920 with W10M AU. On my Lumia 640 I can't get it to use the old Glance App, but maybe this is due to different hardware not supported by the app? I can't remember if it ever had the old app that shows battery charging icon. But the hack is definitely working on 920 (which had lost Glance when I updated it o AU).


----------



## Max-ML (Sep 3, 2016)

*Works on my L925*



davzarco said:


> Tried with Lumia 925  with W10 AU, but still Glance crashes

Click to collapse



Works with my L925 (masked under 950) just fine. Used new Interop (which adds all missing par. to reg. in an easy way) add missing dll files and lpm fonts (including old 3.6.1.13 version!) to due (Data\SharedData etc. etc.) folder. 

BTW double tap awake, hotspot... all works well. Only problem reported by others and actual with my 925 is panorama mode crash with MS camera but old Lumia Panorama app works just fine. 

P.S. Glance version 4.1.151.0 working on RS1 14393.103


----------



## djtonka (Sep 3, 2016)

Max-ML said:


> Works with my L925 (masked under 950) just fine. Used new Interop (which adds all missing par. to reg. in an easy way) add missing dll files and lpm fonts (including old 3.6.1.13 version!) to due (Data\SharedData etc. etc.) folder.
> 
> BTW double tap awake, hotspot... all works well. Only problem reported by others and actual with my 925 is panorama mode crash with MS camera but old Lumia Panorama app works just fine.
> 
> P.S. Glance version 4.1.151.0 working on RS1 14393.103

Click to collapse



but files you did copy manual?


----------



## Max-ML (Sep 3, 2016)

djtonka said:


> but files you did copy manual?

Click to collapse



Yep.  Connect Lumia thru USB in mass storage mode and copy.
Interop Tools required to activate mass storage mode. 4 or 5 dll files and 3-4 folders. There is a zip file somewhere on this forum as I remember or maybe got it from Windowscentral forum.
Only thing is that had to download some. First zip did not work as was incomplete - one dll was missed. Maybe depends on OS and Glance version as well.
But once installed it works - since that OS got updated several times, and glance still works.  :good:


----------



## nisarg9694 (Sep 28, 2016)

*I have similar problem on my phone the model is lumia 830*



GOgzs said:


> Interesting approach, and it really works (the part of installing it). But once I open it, the drop downs are empty, the toggle buttons are all switched off, and if I touch anything, the app crashes.
> 
> Lumia 640 DS (Polish Country Variant) with the latest Win10 Insider Fast Ring.

Click to collapse



I wish the original glance screen app(which on installing is placed under extras) works. Kindly suggest a way for it.
And the glance background app although it gets installed,on clicking the message appears"failed to initialize Glance". The glance screen app on touching keeps on crashing☹ and as mentioned above dropdowns are empty,toggle switch is off..
Kindly guide me.


----------



## ryRy (Nov 29, 2016)

*no luck!*

xap installed i do the process in order but still the glance screen wont work..build 14965


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

ryzel said:


> xap installed i do the process in order but still the glance screen wont work..build 14965

Click to collapse



this is not the real glance app


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

*where?*



karaki93 said:


> this is not the real glance app

Click to collapse




where?


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 15, 2016)

ryzel said:


> where?

Click to collapse



windows mobile 10 Redstonebuild 14267& higher for old lumias in insider fast Ring
check that thread you'll find how to get it work again


----------

